# Wanted: Ski Doo Tundra snowmobile for ice fishing



## Out-N-About (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello all, looking for a ski doo Tundra snowmobile if anyone has one or knows of who would be willing to sell one. Thank you in advance.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Out-N-About said:


> Hello all, looking for a ski doo Tundra snowmobile if anyone has one or knows of who would be willing to sell one. Thank you in advance.


Here's one in Grayling.








1998 SkiDoo Tundra - atvs, utvs, snowmobiles - by owner - vehicle...


Runs good. Great machine for ice fishing! No odometer and no reverse. This is a work horse not a pleasure machine.



nmi.craigslist.org


----------

